# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  7 mrekullite e botes

## Era1

Kush ka informacion per 7 mrekullite e botes i mirepres sepse me pelqen te di me shume per to.

1-Statuja e Zeusit 
2-Gjigandi i Rodit
3-Tempulli i Artemises
4-Kopshtet e Babilonise
5-Piramida e Gizeh
6-Mauzoleumi i Halicarnasos
7-Fari i Aleksandrise

----------


## Era1

Ja dhe disa foto per to.

----------


## Era1

Te tjerat jane keto.

----------


## mad

H A R T A 

Megjithese shume njerez e dine egzistencen e 7 Mrekullive te Botes, vetem disa prej tyre mund te emertojne kete liste. Kjo liste eshte shkruar rreth shek II p.e.s. Referenca e pare ne lidhje me kete ide eshte gjetur ne Histori te Herdotit aq hershem sa shek V p.e.s. Dekada me vone, hitorianet greke shkruajten per monumentet me te madherishem te kohes. Callimachus i Cyrenes (305p.e.s-240p.e.s), Kryebibliotekar i Alexandria Mouseion, shkruajti "Permbledhje e mrekullive neper bote". Gjithcka dime per kete permbledhje eshte vetem titulli, sepse u dogj ne zjarrin qe i ra Bibliotekes.

Lista perfundimtare mesa dime, eshte plotesuar gjate mesjetes. Lista permbante 7 monumentet me mahnitese te botes antike, disa prej te cileve pothuaj u zhduken gjate mesjetes. Te tjere as qe nuk "jetonin" me. Midis referencave me te vjetra rreth listes kanonike jane gdhendjet e artistit hollandez Maerten van Heemskerck (1498-1574), dhe Johann Fischer von Erlach me vepren Histori e Arkitektures.

Sot, evidenca arkeologjike zbulojne disa prej mistereve qe rrethonin historine e ketyre mrekullive prej shekujsh. Per ndertuesit e tyre, 7 Mrekullite ishin nje celebrim i fese, mitologjise, artit, fuqise, dhe shkences. Per ne, ato pasqyrojne aftesine e njeriut per te ndryshuar ambjentin duke ndertuar konstruksione madheshtore, njera prej te cileve i qendron kohes edhe ne ditet tona.

Te listuara, kronologjikisht:
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Piramida e Madhe e Gizes*
(sic thote qe proverbe arabe:  _NJERIU I DRUHET KOHES, KOHA I DRUHET PIRAMIDAVE_)

Eshte e vetmja mrekulli, qe nuk ka nevoje per pershkrim prej poeteve apo historianve te hershem. Eshte e vetmja mrekulli qe nuk ka nevoje per spekullime per sa i perket pamjes, madhesise dhe formes se saj. Eshte me e vjetra, dhe e vetmja akoma "gjalle" midis te gjitha Mrekullive. 

~Vendndodhja
-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Ne qytetin e Gizes, qytet varreze i Memphis-it te lashte, dhe sot pjese e Kairos se Madhe, Egjipt.

Histori
-=-=-=-
Ne kundershtim me besimin e zakonshem, vetem Piramida e Madhe e Khufu (Keops), jo te 3 Piramidat e Medha, eshte ne maje te listes se Mrekullive. Monumenti u ndertua prej Faraonit Egjiptian Khufu i Dinastise se Katert rreth vitit 2560 p.e.s per te sherbyer si nje varr, kur te ai vete te vdiste. Tradita e ndertimit te piramidave filloi ne Egjiptin Antik si nje sofistikim i idese se nje platforme qe mbulonte varrin mbreteror. 

Mendohet te jete ndertuar per nje periudhe 20 vjecare. Megjithese nuk dihet se si blloqet perberese jane sistemuar, jane propozuar shume teori. 
Prania e tyre, gjithmone ka stimuluar mendjen e njeriut.
Kur Napoleoni pushtoi Egjiptin ne 1798, krenaria e tij e shpreh me ane te thenies: "Soldats! Du haut de ces Pyramides, 40 siècles nous contemplent". (Ushatre! Nga majat e ketyre piramidave, 40 jane duke na veshtruar)

Pershkrimi
-=-=-=-=-
Kur u ndertua, Piramida e Madhe ishte 145.75 m (481 ft) e larte. Me kalimin e viteve, humbi 10 m (30 ft) prej majes se saj. Renditej si struktura me e larte ne Toke per 43 shekuj, e mposhtur per lartesi ne shek XIX. Cdo faqe eshte perpikmerisht e orientuar sipas pikave te horizontit, veri,lindje,jug,perendim.

Struktura permban rreth 2 milione blloqe guri, secili peshon me shume se 2 ton. Thihet se jane mjaftueshem gure ne 3 piramida, per te ndertuar nje mur 3 m te larte, 0.3 m te gjere qe te rrethoje Francen. 

...vazhdon serine tjeter.....-->>

----------


## Era1

STATUJA E ZEUSIT

Ne tempullin kushtuar zotave ne qytetin grek te Olimpit, u be ne vitin 462 para Krishtit nga skulptori me i mire i Greqise Fidis, ne fildish dhe ar skulptura e Zeusit, e punuar me tekniken krisoelefantine.Zeusi paraqitej i ulur ne nje fron te bere me te njejtet materiale si dhe  statuja qe paraqiste perndeshen Victoria te lidhur ne krahun e djathte dhe ne te majten skeptri, rreth tij ishin skulptura te ndryshme te heronjve mitologjik.Skulptura kishte lartesi prej 14 m. Sipas historianeve te autorizuar , ishte me e bukura skulpture dhe riprodhimi i saj njihet vetem ne monedha te takuara ne shekullin XIX. Jetoi rreth 1000 vjet (me shume nga te gjitha mrekullite e tjera) derisa disa fanatik kristian te mbreterise te Teodosit II e dogjen por nuk u shkaterrua totalisht .Zhdukja totale e saj ndodhi ne shekullin VI dhe nuk ngeli asnje gjurme e saj si pasoje e termeteve.
Statuja ka sherbyer per shume vjet per te kurorezuar fituesit e Olimpiadave Greke

Dhe foto.

----------


## Era1

Vendendodhja gjeografike e Rodit ishte e  privilegjuar per te tregetuar me Greqine, Azia dhe Egjypti, dhe fale kesaj e  shnderruan ne qendren tregetare me te madhe te Mesdheut Oriental. Mbreti  Demetri I Poliarcetes,  i njohur per eksperiencen ushtarake sidomos neper rrethinat, aq sa ne te ardhmen ushtaraket do ti referoheshin teknikes se tij duke e emertuar "Poliarcetica" vendosi te  sulmoi Rodin.Qyteti i rezistoi dhe Demetri u detyrua te terhiqej.
Per te festuar kete triumf qyteti vendosi te ndertonte nje monument per kujtim te Helios , zoti i diellit , ne port.Punimet i udhehoqi Cares Lindos .Ne fillim statujen e veshen me hekur dhe siper me pllaka bronxi. Me ne fund kur statuja perfundoi ishte jo me pak se 32 m lartesi. Fama e saj solli udhetare nga e gjithe bota antike per ta pare.Me Kolosin e Rodit ne ate kohe ishin 5 mrekullite e botes qe ishin ngritur mbi faqen e Tokes, numer qe erdhi duke u rritur. 56 vjet me vone se ndertimi i tij ne 223 para e.s nje termet e shembi Kolosin. Banoret e Rodit ndoqen keshillat e nje orakulli vendosen ti lene pjeset e tij atje ku rane nga termeti. Dhe keshtu u be gjate 90 vjeteve deri ne 654 para e.s kur myslymanet moren copat e bronxit si plaçke lufte.
Madhesi a statujes ishte e tille saqe anijet kalonin mes kembeve te tij. Kolosi i Rodit nuk ka nevoje per mitifikim sepse u deshen jo pak por me shume se 2000 vjet kur njeriu harriti te bente diçka me madhshtore.

----------


## iliria e para

Po guret e ishujve te Pashkeve( Kilit) kuj ja late?

----------


## Era1

Guret e Ishullit te Pashkes nuk bejne pjese ne 7 mrekullite e botes antike.Me sa di une te pakten.

----------


## mad

Nqs mund te jap nje koment per _iliria e para_, mund te lexoni postimin #4, eshte shpjeguar se kur eshte emertuar lista per here te pare, dhe kur ka dale ajo perfundimtarja.
Mesa di une...ajo zone e planetit Toke, nuk ka qene aq shume e njohur per publikun evropian! Bashke me guret e Ishullit te Pashkeve, jane te shperndara ne bote, edhe shume vepra te tilla te ndertuara dhjetra shekuj me pare, por ajo per te cilen po flasim, eshte lista zyrtare e 7 Mrekullive te Botes Antike.

Gjithe te mirat.

{^_^}

----------


## Era1

KOPSHTET E BABILONISE

Kjo mrekulli ka qene e ndertuar ne Babiloni ,i quajtur Babel ne Bibel ne brigjet e lumti Eufrat.Perveç emrit te ketij qyteti figure neper analet e historise neper mijera vjet,eshte pare qe te gjitha ndertimet kane qene  te reja dhe  shume bashkekohore: dhe eshte se jo shume larg por pak me shume se 100 vjet kur gjaksoret asirian ti shkaterronin deri ne themel. Por ne fund babilonasit , i shkaterruan komplet asirianet dhe e rindertuan qytetin.
Po flasim per shekullin VI para Krishtit dhe qeveris mbreti Nabucodonosor II , me i famshmi i te gjitheve me kete emer. Perveç se nje luftetar i madh Nabuscodonosor ishte dhe nje arkitekt i madh.Por diçka nuk shkon mire ne kete qytet madhshtor. Trishtimi i Amytis , gruas se Nabucodonosor. Ajo ishte nje princeshe qe ishte krijuar neper male dhe ky qytet e trishtonte. Ky trishtim e merziste mbretin. Ai nuk mund t'ja lejonte vetes qe te harrinte te fitonte betejat te bente ndertime madheshtore dhe te mos harrinte te bente te lumtur gruan e tij. Princesha ndiente mungesen e maleve dhe kodrave dhe nuk ngelej gje vetem qe t'ja ndertonte ato.Ai zgjodhi ndertuesin me te madh Acaso. U zgjodhen gure te medhenj , sepse tullat e zakonshme nuk do ti qendronin dot lageshtires. Keshtu fillan te ndertohen tarraca te shkallezuara ne te cilat depozitohej toke  (dhe) e domosdoshme per t'u mbjelle peme, lule, shkurre etj. Ndertuan gjithashtu dhe nje makine qe transportonte uj nga nje pus deri ne kopshtet qe ti ujisnin . Ne pak kohe, filluan te rriten dhe bile disa prej tyre kaluan dy here muret e qytetit. Nabucodonosor harriti te krijonte nje mal te mbuluar me gjelberim. 
Mbi kopshtet ekziston gjithashtu nje legjende , qe percakton daten e ndertimit ne fund te shekullit te XI para Krishtit.Sipas kesaj legjende, eshte mbreteresha Shammuramat , e quajtura Semiramida nga greket, e cila ndertoi kopshtet. Semiramida qeverisi mbreterine asiriane si trashgmitare e djalit te saj Adadnirari III, qe nga vdekja e mbretit Shamsidad V, dhe per me shume kur nderton kopshtet pushtoi Indine dhe Egjiptin. Perfundon jeten e saj duke u vetvrare nga dhimbja kur zbulon nje komplot kunder saj nga i biri.Ne vitin 539 para Krishtit persianet pushtuan Babilonine , dhe kjo provokoi renien.Popullsia filloi te pakesohej dhe , kur Aleksandri i Madh visiton qytetin (rreth 320 para es) pjese e madhe e Babilonise ishte renuar. Shkaterrimi perfundimtar eshte ne vitin 126 -125 para es date ne te cilen satrapi Evemero pushton qytetin dhe e dogji. Qe nga ajo kohe nuk ngelet gje perveçse rrenojat ne brigjet e Eufratit.

----------


## Era1

*Tempulli i Aferdites*

Qyteti i Efesit, ne breg te detit Jon dhe si dhe ne grykederdhjen e lumti te vogel Meandro.Ne shekullin VI para e.s kyqytet ka qene gjithmone qendra e kultit te Aferdites e quajtur me vone Diana nga romanet. Flitet per perendeshen  e natyre dhe kafsheve te egra dhe paraqitet e shoqeruar nga nje sorkadhe dhe e armatosur me hark dhe shigjeta. Nga antikiteti ekziton nje tempull i dedikuar perndeshes. Por ne shekullin VII para e.s, qyteti pesoi nje sulm nga cimeret edhe pse qyteti rezistoi, nuk mundi te evitoje qe tempulli te digjej dhe te shkaterrohej.
Gjithçka  ishte ne duart e mbretit te Lidias, Kreso. Po, eshte i njejti qe ka shpikur diskot e çuditshem prej metali te quajtur "kreseidas". Asnje nuk e di se ku do ndalojne keto shpikje moderne.... por Kreso ishte nje mbrojtes i shenjteve dhe artistave, dhe ai propozoi 
te ngrihej nje tempull i ri i Artemises , me i mire se i pari.
Per kete u be nje thirrje publike ku ju kerkohej te gjithe qytetareve qe te dhuronin para per tempullin e ri.
Me ne fund tempulli u ngrit.Llogariste 127 colona te mrekulueshme nga 20 m lartesi, diçka e jashtezakonshme per kohen gjithashtu permbante dhe skulptura te Eskopes.
Ky tempull shkelqeu qytetin e Efesit gjate dy shekujve. Pa dyshim vjen tragjedia:ne vitin 356 para e.s, bariu Erostrato shkaterroi tempullin duke e ndezur thjesht per fame.Pa dyshim qe ky pionier i fames e harriti ate qe kerkonte , prove eshte qe akoma i kujtohet emri dhe sot.Por ne tae kohe hariti diçka me shume se fama: duke ju treguar te gjithe njerzve qe per çdu Escopa ka nje Erostrato, dhe qe mrekullite e ndertuara nga njerzit duhet te jene te mbrojtura nga vete njerzit.
Kjo histori ka nje epilog: kur rreth 20 vjet me vone , Aleksandri i Madh pushtoi qytetin e Efesit, degjoi historine e tempullit dhe zbuloi qe tempulli ishte shakaterruar ne te njejten dite qe kishte lindur ai. Kjo koinçidence e beri qe ta rindertonte tempullin gjate kohes qe ishte ne Efes duke u perpjekur te krijonte nje qeveri demokratike. Edhe pse mbaroi, tempulli (behet e treta here me kete rindertim) nuk e rimori kurre te shkuaren e tij te shkelqyer.

----------


## Brari

era.. 

he me te lumte moj cup nga vlora
se ketej nga shkenca e bere fora
e paske qef  arkeologjine
shkruan mir per historine
ty te duhet nje gomone
akualang e pantallone
e  fillo zhytu nga soda
e gjen poce terrakota
se patjater do gjec vete
edhe mrekulli te tete..

urime per shkrimet e bukura..

----------


## Era1

Egjipt viti 280 para e.s.Qe kur Aleksandri i madh i liroi egjyptianet nga dominimi persian, lidhjet mes grekve dhe egjyptianeve u forcuanaq shume sa mbreti i tyre 
Ptolomeu II ishte me origjine greke
Ky bashkepunim i grekve dhe egjyptianeve ishte me i dukshem ne kryeqytet, Aleksandi. Themeluar prej Aleksandrit te Madh ne vitin 332 para es, ky qytet i zhvilluar u be vatra me e rendesishme e kultures helene.
Por kete here mrekullia nuk do jete nje tmepull, as ndonje lloj tjeter monumenti o ndertese por pikerisht nje kulle.Kjo kulle do sherbente per te udhehequr anijet e shumta qe mbrrinin ne brigjet e Aleksandrise, mbreti vendosi te ndertoje nje kulle qe te identifikonte vendin dhe qytetin nga shume larg.Per kete perdoren ishullin e vogel te Faros , perballe portit.
Arkitekti Sastro drejtoi punimet, qe sa me shume hecnin jepnin nje pamje te mrekullueshme.Kur perfundoi kulla ishte me shume se 120 m. Ne maje te saj kishte pasqyra metalike per te treguar pozisionin e saj diten duke reflektuar driten e Diellit, dhe naten per mungese te drites ndizej zjarr (vater)
Kjo mrekulli do te rezistonte shume: rreth 1600 vjet deri ne shekullin XIV kur termetet do ta shembnin. Emri i mrekullise ishte " Kulla e Farit"- dhe i linte mbrapa te gjitha ndertimet e bera deri ne ate kohe qe kishin per qellim te udhehiqnin anijet.

----------


## Era1

*Mauzoleumi i Halicarnasos*

Viti 352 para e.s. Mrekullite e botes qe ne kete kohe ishin kater, paksohen ne 3 sepse Erostrati djeç tempullin e Artemises. Por zhvillimi eshte duke ardhur: nje mrekulli e re do te ndertohet, me shume koinçidenca me tempullin e Artemises , dhe do duket si nje veper e bere me magji per te kompesuar humbjen.
Jemi ne Halicarnaso, ne Caria,nje shtet ne Azine e Vogel. Behet fjale per nje qytet te rendesishem; qe llogariste dhe nje fabrike nga ato te disqeve te çuditshme te metalit te shpikura nga Creso qe prodhojen para.Qyteti shfaq shkelqim: satrapi i mire Mausolo ka harritur ta çoj ne zenitin e tij. Por tani qyteti eshte ne zi , Mausolo vdiq. Ç'fare varri mund te ishte i denje per nje mbret te tille? E veja e tij Artemisa merr vendimin qe te mos kursehet ne shpenzime : dhe shpejt , eshte tamam sikur gjithe qyteti ta dinte qe kurre me do kthehej te jetonte nje epoce te tille kaq te mrekullueshme si e Mausolos , u vune ne dispozicion te demostronin mirenjohjen dhe ti benin nje varr me specialin e historise, aq sa i dhe emrin mauzoleumeve te ndertuara me vone.
Filluan punimet : arkitektet Satiros dhe Piteos ndertuan nje podium kenddrejte ; mbi te cilin ngrihej nje kolone e rregullit jonik: mbi kete nje piramide e shkallezuar. Dhe ne maje nje statuje.Bashkesia e te gjitha ketyre harrinte lartesine marramendese te 50 m. Por kjo nuk ishte e gjitha; skulptoret me te mire te Greqise te asaj epoke bene statujat dhe mozaiket: Briaxis, Timoteo, Leucastes dhe famozi Scapo.
Por kjo mrekulli do ishte ajo qe duroi me pak ne kohe nga te gjitha. Sapo kaluna 16 vjet , ne 334 para es Aleksandri i Madhe shkaterroi qytetin.Ai qe dhe urdher per rindertimin e tempullit te Artemises tregon tani anen e tij shkaterrimtare. Edhe pse vite me pas mbretrit e Egjiptit qe morren Carian dhe rindertuan Halicarnason , qytet qe eshte edhe ne ditet tona (sot quhet Bodrum), nga mauzolemi ngeli vetem legjenda.

----------


## iliria e para

duken keto se bashku?

----------


## Era1

Iliria shume i bukur montazhi.
Flm

----------


## Era1

*7 MREKULLITE NATYRORE.*


1- Kanioni i madh ne Colorado
2- Vulkanet ne rrethin e Paqesorit
3- Gardhi i Koraleve te Arrecifes ne Australi
4- Himalajet
5- Kataraktet e Iguazus
6- Shpellat e Pirenejve  (Altamira)
7- Shkretetira e Saharase


Ne keto foto jane :
Koralet - Vullaknet - Kanioni

----------


## Era1

Himalajet - Shkretetira - Ujvarat

----------


## Era1

Dhe nje pjese e shpellave dhe  gardhi i koraleve

----------


## bUster

Ja dhe Taj Mahal

I cili nuk ben pjese ne 7she por futet ne 8she.

----------

